# No Coat vs Trim Tex



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Started to ask this in the TrimTex thread and then decided to start a new one.

So here goes, hope all you TT guys don't crucify me:whistling2:

Joe from TrimTex sent me a bunch of goodies to try a while back, and I did. The mudset bead is awesome, BUT it takes a lot of mud to fill. Keep in mind that I have used Nocoat almost exclusively for about 8 years. My question is this.. Is there any dedicated Nocoat users that have switched happily to TT mudset?

DISCLAIMER!.. I am not here to rip on Trimtex, its people, or quality of their products:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Joe sent me mudset samples as well, thanks again Joe.
I couldn't get the DC pimp I do work for switch because previous crack issues with regular TT (likely installed improper). Our supply house doesn't carry mudset because there isn't the demand.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I haven't tried the TT MS, so I can't comment on it but I have been using the NC for a good amount of time...and thus far, have had no problems. Mud usage is definitely less than traditional beads.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

mld said:


> Started to ask this in the TrimTex thread and then decided to start a new one.
> 
> So here goes, hope all you TT guys don't crucify me:whistling2:
> 
> ...


I have used the nocoat bead, regular paper faced bead, hydrotrim bead, tons of metal bead, and TT MS bead. You are correct in that the mud set bead does take more mud, but with the mud we use it still takes 2 coats. I have found that the 2.5 coat method works well also. Really no different than a metal bead in that regard. Any paperfaced bead will take less fill from my experience. I overlook the fact that it takes more to fill because of the bead's ridiculous strength and impact resistance. For our company it is well worth the extra mud to install when it comes time to point-up where trim carpenters and flooring guys tend to be very careless. I have seen some extreme impacts on the bead with hardly no damage at all. For us the bead is also much cheaper than paperfaced and cheaper than metal. The point that it takes more to fill is really the beads only weakness. In every category the bead outperforms all others IMO


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I concur with thefinisher.:thumbsup:

I have always 3 coated any vinyl bead and believe it always should be so I don't notice a difference.

I like the rolls of NC for off angles. Magic Corner is also good and does exactly what it's supposed to do but I find that the look of it is a hard sell. We don't get sticks of NC around here. Even if sticks were available I would still use Trim-Tex. 

I cringe when I see paper bead now.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I never ever used No-Coat for my outside 90's, I found the failure rate was too high. As soon as they got bumped I had pops. I found they just didn't stick and didn't sit right. I just always found them to be a pain in the ass to install.
As far as my outside off-sets and my inside 45's however, that's all I ever used up until recently when I made the switch to Trim-Tex.
I've been using No-Coat since I've been 16 years old. 9 years.

I know allot of what I'm about to say might not register to some people, mostly because they know how much I love Trim-Tex products, and some might think I have a bias tendency towards the company. But there's a reason for that. There products quite simply are the best.

So I won't go into too much detail here, I'll keep it simple.
1. Trim-Tex is cheaper than No-Coat! By far!!!
2. Easier to install! By far! Especially if you have CP tube, outside corner head or the manta-ray.
3. Stronger!! Way stronger! I haven't done an impact testing comparison video of the two yet, but I will tomorrow if you guys would like me too! 
4. The argument that mud set beads cost more money do to the use of more mud is rendered useless due to the fact that No-Coat is almost twice the price of vinyl! 
I've 2-coated mudset beads allot and they look great! Like Frank, I usually always do 3 coats for good measure, but all the same, you can easily 2 coat the mud set beads. And even if you can't, it's not costing you any more money because you saved money on the actual bead!

So at the very least, even if you just break even by substituting the added cost of the mud vs the lesser cost of the bead, you're still supplying your client with a stronger product, which is easier and faster for you to work with.

That's my 2 cents anyways.
Let me know if you guys want me to do an impact testing video on No-Coat vs Trim-Tex mudset and I'll film it asap for you guys.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! Sometimes its just hard to switch from a system you are happy with.:thumbsup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

"I never ever used No-Coat for my outside 90's, I found the failure rate was too high. As soon as they got bumped I had pops. I found they just didn't stick and didn't sit right. I just always found them to be a pain in the ass to install."

Strange?....in the past 2+ yrs that I have been using the 3.75" NC (Auto-Flex) for outside corners, I have never had a failure, or major issues installing it. This makes me wonder what you're doing differently to cause the problems you mentioned?

I did run into an issue with a box of the sticks though...they were splitting down the crease when cutting them with snips.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know what you're doing wrong PT, the only time I've seen No coat fail was on scissor or vault trusses and someone else installed it. 
Still I'd like if Bru-boo my drywall pimp-daddy would let us run mudset for awhile because the samples Joe sent worked well. 
It's hard for me to form an honest opinion without running at least a few hundred.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> "I never ever used No-Coat for my outside 90's, I found the failure rate was too high. As soon as they got bumped I had pops. I found they just didn't stick and didn't sit right. I just always found them to be a pain in the ass to install."
> 
> Strange?....in the past 2+ yrs that I have been using the 3.75" NC (Auto-Flex) for outside corners, I have never had a failure, or major issues installing it. This makes me wonder what you're doing differently to cause the problems you mentioned?
> 
> I did run into an issue with a box of the sticks though...they were splitting down the crease when cutting them with snips.


I bought and started using the Nocoat outside corner roller a couple years ago. Made installation a breeze and sets the beads perfect. I've found the result very satisfactory.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

T Tex for me:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*Fastest*

.,.,,


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> This makes me wonder what you're doing differently to cause the problems you mentioned?





P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't know what you're doing wrong PT, the only time I've seen No coat fail was on scissor or vault trusses and someone else installed it.


I more or less just meant getting bumped! I found when they got bumped at all they would pop, and not just a little bit, I mean they'd pop allot, and it's not easy to fix.
I wasn't doing anything wrong. I just find installing them is a huge waste of time, especially now that I use trim-tex and I can see the time I save. I've always always hated installing no coat. It was always the biggest pain in my ass. Especially in houses with lots of offsets.
Nothing more annoying then having to cut a crap ton of no-coats, then mudding all the corners by hand, or using a flat applicator head, up and down each corner but then it's messy. Then you have to bend them all, and you sort of have to pinch them a little more than a 90, so that when you install it on your corner it actually keeps it's shape. Because I find they tend to want to open up the way they were packaged. Then you really have to squish the heck out of them to get all the mud out from behind them, and they're just hard. I truthfully just find no-coat disgusting! I remember doing houses where I had 4-5 boxes of offsets, and my hands we're all cramped up and it just felt like it was taking forever!! Having full days of purely installing no-coat! It was friggen gross! I hated it, that's when I finally had enough. The last house I did that had 4 boxes, I was like [email protected] this Sh!t! (Sorry for the language Fr8train), but I needed to emphasize! I hated no-coat.

Ya, we all have our own little tricks and techniques for installing it.
The best I found was Moore's tin snips idea. Squeezing out the excess mud with the handles, that worked great. But still a pain in the ass.

I know to some of you, you might think, well, installing no-coat's not that hard....but you know what!? Screw that noise!! It's [email protected] hard!
I didn't use to think it was, but if I tried using it now compared to my current method with trim-tex, I'd throw that box of paper sh!t out the door so fast!

When it's all you know how to do, or to use, why would you ever think it's hard!? Because that's all you know.
But looking back now, it pisses me off how much time I wasted in the past.

Fact of the matter is, if I had a room of drywall with 20 corners in it, all ready to bead, I would have all 20 of my corner beads installed before you had the 20 of your no-coat's cut from your roll.
And I'm not exaggerating in the slightest!

I don't think the vast majority of you understand how friggen lazy I am!
I mean I work hard and fast! But I don't like working more than I have too! I don't **** around! If I have to get from A to B, I'm not going to zig zag back and forth between every other letter in the alphabet to get there! I find the quickest, most effective method which still makes me lots of money and produces the best results for my clients!

The only way I can do that is with Trim-Tex.
I truthfully, can't understand why using any other product other than trim-tex in this industry is even an option!

I understand personal preference when it comes to tools and stuff like that. One person likes Columbia, the other likes TapeTech better, than someone else likes Drywall Master better, then TapePro, Blueline, the list goes on. Fact of the matter is, all of those auto-tools do what they're supposed to do. The rest is preference.
They're all pretty competitive in price and performance.

Trim-Tex beats out every corner bead in every other aspect!
Price, strength & installation.

Trim-Tex should be the industry standard for corner beads!
Hands down!
You have a company that specializes in only beads! That's all they do!
They have guys at the facility who's only job's are to smash sh!t, twist, pull, dent and rip corner beads! Study their results, improve on them, and then do it all over again!

These guys are so sure of their product, how many 100's of free samples have they given out to all of us!?!?
How many companies are that sure of their own products!? 
Who say, "here you go! We'll take a hit on our profit margins for you to try out something new and hopefully you'll like it....and if you don't, let us know how you think we can improve upon it."

Trim-Tex cares about the drywall & taping industry.
If they didn't, Joe would line his pockets with as much money as he possibly could and wouldn't give out any free samples or t-shirts.
Let alone pay for shipping on all of it.
That sounds retarded just saying it! Do you know of any other company who gives away free product and covers the shipping as well!?
If I'm giving away free stuff, you can damn well pay for the shipping yourself.

But that's how confident they are in their product! If you don't believe in us, here, try it for free!

Anyways, that's enough of me ranting for one day.
I'm sure there will be a few comments made in regards to this post, but truthfully, my mind is set on Trim-Tex. That doesn't mean I'm closed minded, I just have tried everything else. Literally everything!
Trim-Tex is for me! And if it's not for you, try it again! You get free samples so why the hell not! :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I more or less just meant getting bumped! I found when they got bumped at all they would pop, and not just a little bit, I mean they'd pop allot, and it's not easy to fix.
> I wasn't doing anything wrong. I just find installing them is a huge waste of time, especially now that I use trim-tex and I can see the time I save. I've always always hated installing no coat. It was always the biggest pain in my ass. Especially in houses with lots of offsets.
> Nothing more annoying then having to cut a crap ton of no-coats, then mudding all the corners by hand, or using a flat applicator head, up and down each corner but then it's messy. Then you have to bend them all, and you sort of have to pinch them a little more than a 90, so that when you install it on your corner it actually keeps it's shape. Because I find they tend to want to open up the way they were packaged. Then you really have to squish the heck out of them to get all the mud out from behind them, and they're just hard. I truthfully just find no-coat disgusting! I remember doing houses where I had 4-5 boxes of offsets, and my hands we're all cramped up and it just felt like it was taking forever!! Having full days of purely installing no-coat! It was friggen gross! I hated it, that's when I finally had enough. The last house I did that had 4 boxes, I was like [email protected] this Sh!t! (Sorry for the language Fr8train), but I needed to emphasize! I hated no-coat.
> 
> ...


So all you can get up there is no-coat rolls?:blink: Jesus ! Wilderness !:jester::jester


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

moore said:


> So all you can get up there is no-coat rolls?:blink: Jesus ! Wilderness !:jester::jester


If I had to install all NC in this manner, my opinion might be different. The machine that I use cuts it to any length and folds it ( inside or outside ) out of 500' rolls....or, I can by in pre cut form up to 10'

I am not putting down the TT product, I ( as mentioned earlier ) just haven't tried it. My biggest possible concern with it, is the rise off of the Sheetrock. The NC sits very flat and in turn uses very little fill...and leaves a more level surface for base, chair rail and crown.

I guess I'll contact TT and get some samples.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> If I had to install all NC in this manner, my opinion might be different. The machine that I use cuts it to any length and folds it ( inside or outside ) out of 500' rolls....or, I can by in pre cut form up to 10'
> 
> I am not putting down the TT product, I ( as mentioned earlier ) just haven't tried it. My biggest possible concern with it, is the rise off of the Sheetrock. The NC sits very flat and in turn uses very little fill...and leaves a more level surface for base, chair rail and crown.
> 
> I guess I'll contact TT and get some samples.


Six months ago I was completely content with my bead. After listening to PT, Slinger, Saska, and all the other TT fans I had to try it. Major kudos to Joe for the samples:thumbsup: the mudset does everything everybody says it does. The two biggest issues I have are the amount of mud and resulting buildup off the wall, and having to carve all the corners back because the hangers don't hang the way you want:furious:

Neither of these are insurmountable obstacles, it just is a change in protocol. Again, back to my original question of changing from using NC to TT.....and if you have installed thousands of sticks of Ultratrim-NC premade outside 90's- like I have, with the proper tools you will know what I mean:thumbsup: There is something extremely rewarding about mixing up a pail of mud and first coating 25 to 30 beads.



Hence the dilemma.......


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh, and SF, be sure and let me know what you think, cause if the man with the million dollar machine can change I guess I probably can too:thumbup


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

The **** is starting to get pretty deep around here. I feel all the beads being talked about are good and have specific uses.Trim Tex Arches and l beads are hands down the best out there. With outside corners, there are several products that basically do the same thing. If price wasnt an option I would use No Coats Hydrotrim.I have used several cases and have had 0 problems. You want to talk EASY. My jobs will usually dictate what I use , if there are offsets, long soffits, heavy traffic,wet areas, finishing to a different materials etc, Even with all the fancy trims available I am still the quickest with METAL and a staple gun:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I still don't know what you mean by bumped PT . Bumped with what, a sledge hammer? Personally, I am unbiased. I'd gladly give mudset beads a good run if they were more available. 
Who's beating your beads off all the time PT?
Are the Canuck tradesman following behind you demolition experts?
Who's doing the damage to the walls???:icon_confused:

Chris, when metal was the norm, I'd cut & staple 60 beads an hour.:yes:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

I have the utmost respect for ya pt.but to make a statement suggesting that tt.bead become the industry standard is ridiculous,and so is the impact testing.as others have asked who,s beating up your corners.i must be working with a very elete group of contr.,because I,ve never had to go back for corner bead repairs.my issues with tt bead is the fact that paint will not adhear enough to stop the paint from scraping or chipping off.its similar results to what you'd have with metal bead.the paint will chip off while you're looking at it.painters love this product.after the first year its ready for repaint because of the paint chips .by the way if someone wants to hit my finished corners with a hammer they deserve to pay the repair bill.ive been using tt. products since they became available to me,and i'll continue to do so,but only in locations i feel it won't get marked by high traffic.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mld said:


> Started to ask this in the TrimTex thread and then decided to start a new one.
> 
> So here goes, hope all you TT guys don't crucify me
> 
> ...


I would try paper bead

With paper bead, Trim Tex products and no-coat, their all basically installed the same way.......... with mud.

Each bead has it's pro's and cons, then another factor you half to weigh is weather you contract or sub.

As







boy stated in his post, we don't get the no-coat pre-cut, it comes in a roll. I guess you can order it here now (pre-cut), But most DWC couldn't be bothered. It's all paper bead, till you get into the fancy stuff, then it's Trim Tex all the way.

For my limited experience with the no-coat, Ive used it here and there when I have run out of 90 paper bead. My negative on the no-coat is it seems to wander a bit over a bad rock job(especially outside 45's), you half to be careful when you sand near the nose area so it don't burr, and personally, I don't like the sharp point/nose on it, it's super sharp,,,,, but that's just a opinion. Pro wise,, if your dealing with the pre-cut, it will install fast, and is probably the one bead product that uses the least amount of mud.

With paper vs the vinyl bead, without arguing which is stronger, I do find the paper takes less mud than the trim tex products. I still think Joe should come out with a lower profile bead, were professionals, we can handle it.:yes:

As for all this damaged bead stuff, it all depends on the job your doing, and what your client wants. It's up to you as the DWC to explain the pro's and cons of each bead, and what you feel will suit their needs and their budget. Yes Trim-tex will take a better hit, but lets face it, some people couldn't careless weather it did or not. A couple with 10 kids may want it, but a old retired couple wouldn't want it, well most builders are cheap. If your the sub-trade, you use what they give you, unless it's metal bead, that's when you throw a chit fit and start whining and crying:furious:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

For those that gave it , thanks for your support guys! 

2buck is smart and is a visionary too. 
We have perfected and produced a MSR010LP our Mud Set Rigid 10' Low Profile and we have 700 boxes in stock in Chicago. We are ready to launch the LP product after our National sales meeting 9/16/13 but since 2buck forced my hand I will divulge more information. 

MSRP pricing: 
Reg. 90 metal $$
Trim-Tex 90 CB reg & Mud Set $$
Paper faced metal 90 $$$
Composite paper plastic 90 CB $$$$$

Ready Mix finishing compound :
USA 4-10 $ box
Canada 16-22 $ box/bucket
AU 25-30 $ bucket
UK 16-20 $ bucket

TT Vinyl beads are formulated with a high bond matte finish and with with less than 1% of any 90 bead exposed from under the compound it is a non issue anyhow Mitch. FYI, good paint sticks great to all TT products !!!!!

Our five extensive time studies prove that with $10/box compound you will save $1.20+ per stick (10') vs the lick and stick or 3 coat product. All 5 time studies were 10 vs 10 sticks timed with all mud usage weighed and documented. 

Our new LP is geared for the international market first were mud costs are higher. I will send 2buck 5 boxes to evaluate 

Joe


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I personally love TT the fact that its a better product far outweighs the 3rd coat of mud which only happens sometimes .... If installed correct and coated correctly 2 coats is all you need 

No coat has its place also. But not in my truck or jobsites. You can easily mark up your bid by providing the facts to the Gc the durability and punishment the TT beads can go through .... Saves on touch ups and fixing ....... Also if a no coat bead is not installed correctly which is faster Tearing the bead off or with TT add a staple if needed and coat 

People complain the boarders don't board the corners right easy tell them board it for bullnose done easy as that. If price is an issue then trim tex hands down wins. What $.50 a bead extra for mud big deal we are tapers you wanna get rich your obviously doing the wrong career. 

Do any of you see the owner of no coat,beadex, or any other bead manufacture on here giving away samples like joe and TT. Ask yourself this who is out there for the people and who is out there for money. Joe is a great guy and I can honestly say I will stand behind TT till the day you have to pry my trowel from my cold dead fingers. Or I can somehow retire but not likely being a taper lol.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

joe,the truth is I would have prefered to continue to keep this opinion to myself,but industry standard,enough already.1% of a vinyl 90 ,bull nose,step bull,shamfered bead,all suffer the same consequences.paint strength on a vinyl surface is 'nt there.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> For those that gave it , thanks for your support guys!
> 
> 2buck is smart and is a visionary too.
> We have perfected and produced a MSR010LP our Mud Set Rigid 10' Low Profile and we have 700 boxes in stock in Chicago. We are ready to launch the LP product after our National sales meeting 9/16/13 but since 2buck forced my hand I will divulge more information.
> ...


Thank you Joe

But it would be better if I give you the address to the drywall contractor I work for. The prick millionaire A hole boss:furious: I work for employs around 30 tapers. I'm one of his best tapers, so I have a little more pull/say, just I'm not one of his favourite Tapers(I don't know why:whistling2.

So the more tapers in the company that try them, and like them. Then the more they will request for them. Thats how paper bead slowly won over metal bead around here, along with some of it's better selling points.

Then for you, I will explain to the prick the selling points of the LP bead vs paper bead. Hopefully the price is some what the same as paper. That the LP bead should use same amount to coat, but taper has option to use glue or mud. That your product holds up to impact (#1 on the market) compared to ALL other beads. And another huge selling point is that it's mold resistant.

That way this could lead to more sales for you, which helps you put your daughters through college :thumbup:

Ill get you the address next week:thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

b said:


> joe,the truth is I would have prefered to continue to keep this opinion to myself,but industry standard,enough already.1% of a vinyl 90 ,bull nose,step bull,shamfered bead,all suffer the same consequences.paint strength on a vinyl surface is 'nt there.


I would like to know how much painting have you done. I myself can say I'm a painter by trade and started taping few years ago. I've used TT bead and have very easily painted the bead .... I have also easily textured over bead and have not had one problem.... See what bead holds up when you find a dry spot in your bead and hit that with primer and 2 coats of paint.... Then you am talk about which bead holds up to "paint not holding on the bead surface" but then again let me guess you get no dry spots on your tape and beads.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

Toontowntaper said:


> I would like to know how much painting have you done. I myself can say I'm a painter by trade and started taping few years ago. I've used TT bead and have very easily painted the bead .... I have also easily textured over bead and have not had one problem.... See what bead holds up when you find a dry spot in your bead and hit that with primer and 2 coats of paint.... Then you am talk about which bead holds up to "paint not holding on the bead surface" but then again let me guess you get no dry spots on your tape and beads.


 well, you guessed right.an experienced taper shouldn't have any dry spots behind tape or bead,and I don'nt.i'm really glad to hear you know how to paint a corner bead,but that isn't the issue is it.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm calling foul on this one Bernie. I've never seen or heard of any paint issues with TrimTex beads and they get used a lot around here. 

My father in laws house was redone about 8 years ago with the large chamfer and they are still perfect even with my little kids running around bashing into them. If you have had issues with paint sticking I'm going to say its either the paint or the painters fault.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

2Buck send me the address for the MSLP test and I will ship out several boxes and a Quad roller. Also let me know if you want 3/4 MSBull to try.
If you want provide your bosses name and cell# so I can discuss the bead trial and a pay raise for you.

Bernie, I'm sorry you've had some issues in the past with metal/plastic beads and paint adhesion. I can't speak for other bead MFG but we take this challenge very seriously. Plain metal is made by 20+ companies and many times their bead can be very shiny and even oily. Plastics are cooled by air or water so oil is a non factor but with 5 companies making plastic bead you will see some very shiny. But not ours!!!! Some people confuse box store plastics with Trim-Tex but that is not ours. If your plastic bead does not have a T punched on the mud leg it is not our product. We are a Pro grade product line and only sell thru the Gypsum Supply dealers to the professionals in your trade. Our proprietary PCV blend is formulated for the ultimate in mud and paint adhesion and cost extra$$ to use, but that doesn't mean we are perfect! 

Paint to PVC facts: PVC doesn't require primer or sealer ( never did ) since it doesn't rust or need to be sealed.
Cheap paints are, cheap paint. 
Most painters when they spray prime overload the corner beads and this is bad for adhesion as primer has very little ( it's purpose is to seal and prime )

We developed our Tex11 texture Prep 17 years ago and I know that will help you out Bernie. Just apply a fine mist down the nose of the bullnose or Chamfer bead and you will see a huge improvement for overloaded primer or plaster finishes. 

Have a great day everyone!!!!!
Joe


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

b said:


> well, you guessed right.an experienced taper shouldn't have any dry spots behind tape or bead,and I don'nt.i'm really glad to hear you know how to paint a corner bead,but that isn't the issue is it.


Experienced or not dry tapes happen and your the one who brought up the issue of paint and the bead issue I was simply defending the painting part of it .... 

So I guess sorry to offend you and I guess I should bow down to a master taper.... But then again I don't just tape.... And you can see the post I have on the tour thread and the cabin I worked on


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

There ganging up on ya Mitch...:jester:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks joe for your informative responce.i know others viewed this as a attack on your product.not so.i think been using your products since sometime around the late 8o's.adaptors for bull.when I was introduced to your line of beads I did a no. of homes with them.i switched back to paper bead because of the paint scratches,this is also the reason I stopped using metal bead.it is a issue of paint /painter.i use all the finishing products available to me,your line of products is the finest and the most beneficial for the look I want to create on a job.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

this my next home.i'll be using trim tex bead ,paper bead,no coat 450,canamold crown moldings,and no there won't be a dry tape in the house.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

mld said:


> Oh, and SF, be sure and let me know what you think, cause if the man with the million dollar machine can change I guess I probably can too:thumbup


Want to buy it? .....half price $500,000 

I contacted Joe about some samples, I'll let you know how I think the two products compare.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Want to buy it? .....half price $500,000
> 
> I contacted Joe about some samples, I'll let you know how I think the two products compare.


maybe he will send you some Low profile bead....hint hint:whistling2:hint


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

We have gone through I'm sure over a thousand peices of mud set bead and I have yet to see a paint failure on any of the corners :thumbsup:. We go back to every house after it is trimmed and primed to point up and haven't seen an issue to date so I guess it is holding up pretty well. Just for the record Joe, your beads have saved us a lot of time in point up due to its impact resistance :thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I did something dumb today. I picked up one of my 4m aluminum planks to take it out to the truck, swung it around and slammed it into one of my beads. Man am i glad that I made the switch to TrimTex mudset :thumbsup:. One wipe of mud and it was fixed. Thanks Joe, a great product.:thumbup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Been crazy busy, haven't had much time to post.

Was never my intention to start a war thread:thumbup:

My issue with the MS bead is not the extra mud our even the extra labor as much as it is the extra build up on the corners. There is no bead that sits as flat as the nocoat. I have gotten many compliments from finish carpenters on how nice and flat my outside corners are and even how durable they are. Now, there was trial and error that went into finding the perfect system for installing Nocoat to achieve a result that I am very pleased with. I would never even have tried the MS bead if it hadn't been for the rave reviews from so many of the guys on here who I respect very much and also the dedication of the fine folks at TrimTex who believe in their product so much that they give it away.i

That being said, I do believe that TT beads are darn near indestructible, however that still doesn't negate the facts that they are more time consuming ( in my system), and they don't sit as flat to the wall. I definitely will try the LP beads when they hit the market.

As far as the paint adhesion issues goes, I can't say I've had any problem with that. I have TT crown in my own house that I installed eight years ago that you would have to use a grinder to get the paint off! I do know I've seen plenty of plastic bead with paint chipping on various jobs I've remodel work in, but whether or not TT bead was involved I can't say.

So, keep up the good work Joe, and all you other guys out there, just remember there's more than one way to skin a cat.......... well we all know what the Cap'n says:whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry about the bad grammar, posting from my not smart phone and can't edit.

Here's a pic of some TT crown I did years ago in my house


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

mld said:


> Sorry about the bad grammar, posting from my not smart phone and can't edit.
> 
> Here's a pic of some TT crown I did years ago in my house
> 
> View attachment 8696


That's why I rarely post with my android phone. The POS keeps auto correcting the correct words with wrong words:furious:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Just when I think the day cant get any better I bump into the Trim Tex guy at the supply house, Dave. After some small talk he hooked me up with some more beads,shirts,hats bead roller and some of the foamies:thumbsup: Thanks Joe and all Trim Tex crew for putting a smile on my face.Oh and those offset angle backer pieces are a great idea and I will pick some up and try on an upcoming project, as well as some mud set bullnose:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Some pics of Trim Tex applications


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Some pics of No Coat applications..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> Some pics of Trim Tex applications


Oh wow man

I felt a hole burning in my pocket when I seen that pic of the stairwell

I hate it when builders do that, they have no idea how time consuming that is


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh wow man
> 
> I felt a hole burning in my pocket when I seen that pic of the stairwell
> 
> I hate it when builders do that, they have no idea how time consuming that is


 Ya I remember when I posted that pic a while back you mentioned what a PITA that closet looked like. I think they may have turned it into a gun closet with a gun on each step


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I like them both and fibafuse


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Joe,

I received the samples on Friday and will be looking forward to using them in comparison to No-Coat.

I quickly side by side and end to end compared a stick of the regular mud-set and the low profile. While using a piece of shim on a roll as a gauge, it appears that it is exactly 1/16" different at point height. While it might not sound like a big difference,...it is.

The TBA looks very interesting as well as the Magic Corner.

Cool T-shirt...but what is with the 2Buck doll? I see enough of him on Drywall Talk.....I don't need to see him on my jobs!!!

Anyway....I appreciate the opportunity to try these products.


----------

